# Zerschneiden eines Bildes mit Wellenlinien?



## MasterOfDisaster (5. Jan 2005)

Hallo!

Ich muss für ein Puzzle ein Schnittnetz oder so etwas in der Art programmieren, damit das Bild mit Wellenlinien zerschnitten wird. Hab auch den Ansatz, dass man mit GeneralPath (CurveTo) und Shapes arbeiten könnte, bekomme dies aber irgendwie nich zusammengebaut... :bahnhof: 

Kann mir da jemand helfen oder hat jemand ein Beispielprogramm??? Wäre echt dankbar über jegliche Hilfe!!!


----------



## Guest (8. Dez 2005)

gleiches Problem nur noch grösser  :lol: 

1. Soll ein Bild einlesen, dies in Puzzleteile zerlegen und dann diese mischen.

2. Die puzzleteile sollen dann per drag and drop zusammen gepuzzled werden.
    Dabei sollen die einzelnen Puzzleteile anhand ihrer "Kanten" verglichen werden ob sie passen.
    (Also nicht irgendwie schauen ob es an der richtigen stelle ist, sondern ob die Kanten über einstimmen.)

3. Dürfen url=http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jai/]JAI[/url] verwenden.

Das ganze soll dan ungefähr so euro-puzzle aussehen.


Kann mir irgend wer bei einem der Punkte einen Rat geben?


----------



## MPW (12. Dez 2005)

Also, ich hab' mir das jetzt nicht so genau angeschaut, und auch die vorgegebenen Klassen da nicht, aber ich würde das so machen:

Leg' dir eine Class Puzzleteil an, die du über flags mit den 4 Hacken zentral, nach innen, nach außen jeweils versehen kannst.

Dann sollte das ganze auf einer JComponent basieren, am Besten machst du die Teile einfach recheckig und lässt die Ecken/krummen Ränder frei.

Nun kannst du dir überlegen, wie du ein Bild automatisch einteilst....berechne einfach per Zufall die Teile, dann holst du dir aus einem größeren Image der erforderliche Bildmaterial...

Das mit dem drag&drop sollte wohl nicht so das Problem sein, 

MouseMotionListener,
Position der Komponente ändern....fertig ist der lack!


----------

